# Wanted Forum Posting Notes



## CHJ (5 Feb 2013)

Replies to a Wanted Post can only be done via Conversation (PM).

*New members* can use the Wanted section, but they will be under the restriction of not being able to reply to any PM’s they receive until they have made at least 3 genuine posts elsewhere.

When creating a new thread in the Wanted forum, select one of the thread tags for the title. When the item has been found, or is no longer needed, please edit the thread to change the tag.


----------

